# Adeo vices parum efficio....



## eleve

Hi everyone,
   I would like to know the meaning of the following sentence...

Adeo vices parum efficio....

I have seen it in the film "Garfield:The tale of two kitties".Can anyone tell me what does it mean exactly. I am able to know the individual word meaningsas follows:
Adeo= to bring out, approach
vices=events
parum=little
efficio=to do
But I am unable to put it properly get a sensible meaning out of it. I am sure someone would help me out. Thanks in advance.


----------



## PacoBajito

Mmm...without context is very difficoult to say. I would hazard "I go here and there, I don't conclude/come by very much "


----------



## Anne345

To there I proceed to very few changes


----------



## eleve

I think it is the motto of the Carlisle Castle, London. I could see it on the pillow of the prince of the castle. I think this could be of more help...


----------



## ragraham

Why not: "I bring about changes so sparingly" 

Although of course this implies some kind of condition, perhaps the quote is not complete?


----------



## PacoBajito

Yeah, anne345 is right
Adeo is an adverb here
So I'd translate "To there I make a little of changes"


----------



## eleve

Thank you for your answers. Can you just give me the parts of speech for each word in the sentence and the verb conjugasion of which person?

"Adeo" - is it verb or adverb?
"vices"-noun?
"parum"-adverb?
"efficio"-verb?

Thank you again.


----------



## Cagey

ragraham said:


> Why not: "I bring about changes so sparingly"
> Although of course this implies some kind of condition, perhaps the quote is not complete?



I agree that this seems to be incomplete: 

Here _adeo_ is an adverb meaning "to such a degree/ to such an extent". It often introduces constructions of the form "He was so angered (= angered to such a degree) .. that he ......"  

So this seems to expect a following result clause:I bring about changes so sparingly [that ......]​I also agree with the identification of the other parts of speech:

> "vices"-noun
> "parum"-adverb
> "efficio"-verb


----------



## eleve

I don't think it is incomplete because I had seen it as a motto of the Carlisle Castle of London in the movie " Garfield:the tale of two kitties". Please find the motto in the movie, embroidered on a pillow. I have seen it there. Does anyone have an idea about Carlisle Castle?


----------



## Cagey

eleve said:


> I don't think it is incomplete because I had seen it as a motto of the Carlisle Castle of London in the movie " Garfield:the tale of two kitties". Please find the motto in the movie, embroidered on a pillow. I have seen it there. Does anyone have an idea about Carlisle Castle?



I don't mean that you failed to give us the whole motto.  I mean that it is grammatically incomplete, just as in English, the following seems unfinished:
'If I were you ....."​ Remember that this is a comic movie.  There is likely to be a joke here, but without more information I can only speculate about what it is.  Perhaps it is something about how the owners resist change. 

I suggest that you do an internet search for "Carlisle Castle, motto" for more information.  This is probably not really their motto.


----------



## eleve

I thank everyone once again for patiently answering my query....


----------



## se16teddy

eleve said:


> Does anyone have an idea about Carlisle Castle?


There is no such place as Carlisle Castle in London.  There is a Carlisle Castle in Carlisle.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carlisle_Castle


----------



## eleve

Iam sorry. I am mistaken. It is not "Carlisle Castle" but it is "Carlyle castle".


----------



## eleve

May be also called as "Castle Howard " situated in Yorkshire,England. Might be this one has a motto....


----------



## se16teddy

There is no such place as Carlyle Castle in London either.  The location is ficticious.


----------



## eleve

Carlyle Castle known also as castle Howard is situated in Yorkshire, England. I have corresponded with the Assistant Curator of the Castle. He informed me that Howard Family has a motto : Credo Ergo facio, which means I believe therefore I do.


----------



## Matchstalk Man

Might I suggest...

"I have so little to do to make things happen."

While a literal translation is a good place to start, I feel this is more of an idiom than a direct translation. It's tongue in cheek given the nature of the motion picture.

In context, the cat (Prince) is totally pampered.

He is fed, bathed and every need is met by loyal staff.

In comparison, Garfield doesn't do without much either. Jon looks after him very well.

I hope this helps.


----------

